# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Do you like to educate consumers?

## eyepro

eyeTopics.com is looking for qualified professionals to contribute articles or resources! By contributing articles or resources to eyeTopics you will gain a unique custom Author page with a biography section and the chance to publish your articles online. Click Here to sign up to become an eyeTopics author!

http://www.eyetopics.com/authors/register 
.

----------


## morinput

To answer your question, yes and no. I like explaining features and benefits so consumers can make informed purchasing decisions, but my biggest nightmare as a dispenser was always when a customer came in talking about their "optical centers"!

----------


## eyepro

If you are interested in being an editor please apply at our site.

----------

